# Day one of downregging:-)



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello everyone 

Well i never thought i wud be siting here telling all u ppl that i finally started downregging today,Last night we were very excited and we didnt go to bed til 1:30am and just lay there eyes wide open and cudnt help but think about it that this is the start of our baby journey and the closest chance we are going to have so just lay there wide awake until 3am,I woke back up at 6:45 again so iam bloody knackered and ready for my bed!  Not the bms just teh bed 
Was at clinic for 10:25 and my appt wasnt for 11am but i was seen start away,i was tok into a room where we filled a few more forms out(the joy of all the paperwork eh?)Then she went in to waot must have been the drugs room and brought out a bag full of meds,i was gobsmacked to see wot actaully came out of it to be honest,never thought it involved so much.Loaded first injection up and walla all done and dusts,normally wen u have bloods taken u feel at least the scratch but not with these i seen the actual needle go in and didnt feel a thing at all,all u girls out there thats getting a little worried about injectins,needles,honestly u have nothing at all to worry about take my work on it!!!!If not come and hunt me down .So i have all my drugs neatly away in fridge ready for use tomorrow and cant wait to do it  i like loading the syringe up(ok iam crazy)I did nt realise wen u go for downregging drugs they give u absultely everything u need for ur full cycle included those botty bombs of the joys!
I have been giving a autopen for stimming but needles and syringes for downregging,i feel more comfortable with needles thou then u can see wots going on rather in the pen but never mind
I will update u all tomorrow on how my home alone injectin went.    
Goodluck girls,thanks for reading
love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!!!!                 

So glad you are actually starting! It must be the strangest feeling in the world, after all the thinking and talking you are actually there!!! 

Really pleased for you hun!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

whoo hoo!!   
You're started now Hun, I can hear the excitement in your post 
I love loading up the syringes too  Yeah that makes 2 of us!  

Loads of luck hun, I have my fingers crossed for you   

Nicky x xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

You're mad   .....the bloody pair of ya lol


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Day 2 of Downregging.....
It went really well my first jab unsupervised..
It was scary at first even thouhg it doesnt hurt it was the though of doing it all by myself without anyone there,i was shaking like hell and then just went for it,now i laugh why i went all wobbley fingered,  So i have done and dusted the first one now  they wont be any bother WooooHooooo roll on tomorrow for other one
Thats all for now girls but I`LL BE BACKKKK!!!

love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

<shudders at the thought!!!!>


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ahh well done you for doing your first one alone   Thats the hardest one over with now, The rest will be a breeze and the wobbly hands will calm down after a coule of injections  

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Kelly Kelly Kelly - you do make me      
So glad you have got started honey!  Rather you than me though - don't think I could inject myself with a needle!  A pen, yeah, but a needle?  No thanks!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm still pooing myself!!     I hate needles with a passion.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Vicki will DH do them for you? Sayin that John wont do mine, I have to do them myself, He can't even watch me make them up, He has a thing bout needles!  When we had our blood tests done at the clinic the needles were both the same size but when he spoke about them his needle was triple the size of mine   
The nurse even told him not to be a wuss because he was sweating that much 

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Yup...DH is doing my injections for me. He's said he's going to take me to a tattoo shop in Darlington and have a dartboard tattooed on me...Then he can be like Jim Bowen and play Bullseye   with hopefully Bully's special prize being a baby  

Innnnn One...A lovely set of needles...

Innnnn Two...A canteen of syringes...

Innnnn Three..A bagload of hormones....

You've probably think he's lost the plot now lol  

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

*[fly]ANOTHER JAB DOWN!!![/glow][/fly]*ANOTHER JAB DOWN!!![br]: 20/08/06, 19:04Can you tell on above post i have been practising with writing lol

Well thats another one down,and still feeling great Plenty time for things to change!!

Vicki with u not liking needles hun i wud really advise u that wen u go for injection training rachel asks u do u want to do it and she will watch i wud advise u to say yes(well dh) as i wish i had of done that cos i was really nervous wen i came home and done my own still pain free thou!Will all be worth it in the end thats the way we gotta think!

Jabbing pro now
kelly x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Vicki ~ Nooooooo Don't go to the tattooist in Darlo, I can recommend a far better one  I had my first one done at Skin deep in Darlington and got a much better service from someone else (ie an FF members hubby  )

Kelly ~

[fly] ^*^  whohoo another one down, Well done   ^*^ [/fly]

 

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

My DH had his tattoos done at Skin Deep.


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Now nicki ur just showing off with ur writing moving along the screen 
I WANT TO DO THAT!!! I WANT TO DO THAT NOWWWWWW!!!Lets have a go hmmm
[fly]ohhhhhhh la laaaaaaaaaa[/fly]


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Kelly are you wanting to do colours and bigger type etc?  I'll teach you tomorrow once I get in from work 

Vicki ~ Yeah John had some done there too and I had my first one done there  They are just more expensive and mine faded very very quick, Quicker than what it should of done!!  

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Ahhh...you mean like this Kelly? 

[fly]Nah nah nah nee nah nah[/fly]


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Day 4

Just done my jab and i have just realised,I use 0.5mls of bureslin exactly,But i have just noticed that there is just under 0.1mls of burelin still in the the syringe that wont come out wen iam squirting it in,not just in one syringe but all four that i have done,anyone any suggestions? Do u think i shud start drawning it to just over 0.5mls so that iam getting the full lot,I have tried getting it all in but it just wont come out hmmmmm
There still going great and still look forward to doing them everynight  

Yea i want to do that writing thingy miggy pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

thanks
love kelly


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

OK Kelly, I'll do this in steps first as it can get confusing to try and do everything at the same time 

To get bigger type, Click on the







symbol You should have some writing that looks like this.... [*size=10pt][/size] (but without the * ) Type your sentence in between the boxes and change the number 10 to whatever size you would like (just delete 10 and type in your number) I'll choose 15 so it should look like this....[*size=15pt] Kelly [/size] when you preview it your name should look like...... Kelly If I choose size 20 your name would look like Kelly etc

OK thats the size! To change it's colour highlight the whole of your name including the size boxes and cick `change colour`, Choose your colour from the drop down menu. Your text should now look like [*color=pink][*size=15pt]Kelly[/size][/color] which will make it look like = Kelly

If you want to make that glow, higlight the whole of the text again (including the size and colour boxes) and click on the







It should now look like [*glow=red,2,300][*color=pink][*size=15pt]Kelly[/size][/color][/glow] If you want it to glow a different colour, Delete the word RED and type in the colour you want, I will use purple = Kelly

Now to make the whole thing move backwards and forwards Highlight all of your text again (including size, colour & glow boxes etc) and click on the







symbol so it looks like [*fly][*glow=purple,2,300][*color=pink][*size=15pt]Kelly[/size][/color][/glow][/fly] This should make your name fly backwards and forwards across the screen like this......

[fly]Kelly[/fly]

To get it bigger, A different colour and to move you need to do the steps in that order or it wont work, As long as you do the size first, Then the colour, Then the glow, Then move it should show up fine 

Those are the main basic steps, Don't try to do too much more at the same time or it will get confusing.

I hope I made sense there Hunny  Just hope I haven't confused you more 

Let me know if it's OK 

Nicky x x x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

ok here goes,
kelly[/glow][br]: 21/08/06, 21:53kelly[br]: 21/08/06, 21:55WOOOOHOOOO 
Nicki iam gettign there thank u very much for taking the time to help me much appreicated hun

love kelly


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

LOL Kelly...This'll keep ya occupied when you're on ya 2ww lol


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]Horny devil[/fly]


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Yeah cool your getting there  

Just don't forget to keep them in the order I mentioned above, Other wise you get the extra words showing up like the [/colour] one has 

If you do Size, Colour, Glow, Move it should be OK 

x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

[fly]Like This[/fly]


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

can i ask 2 quick questions?

first what do you really pay for in cromwell e/s. i have 2 lots of info - one says drugs £450, online says no charge. which is it?

also - what have people said to their GP to get them to do blood tests? my GP is useless 
or what have you said to the GUM clinic?

Thanks

nichola.x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Nichola

I just explained to my GP that I was going self funded for ICSI egg share and wondered if they would help us with the cost by doing a few blood tests for us, The only one's I didn't have done there were the karyotype and Cystic fibrosis tests.

Re cost etc you may be better off contacting the clinic nearest to you and asking for an information pack, they could be different. The clinic I'm at say in their info pack that drugs package has no charge, According to this after my initial consultation and blood tests all I should pay is £103 **** fee and £600 ICSI fee. Drugs and scans are free.

HTH's
Nicky x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Drugs are Free of charge at Cromwell darlington

My GP was pretty good...he done most of my tests...The only ones I had done at the clinic were the Chromosome/Karyotype, Cystic Fibrosis, and Full blood count. they cost me £245 in all.

I just told my GP straight that I'm going to do an Egg share cycle..and to cut my costs would he do my bloods for me. The other thing you could say is that you've been a bit naughty in the past and want a full M.O.T to make sure you don't have nasties lurking  

Nicky...The ICSI is free by the way at Darlington   Looks like you'll only be paying the £103 HFEA fee.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Vicki ~ Yeah I saw that mentioned before but Mr O musn't know anything about that because he said it would be £600 + **** costs 

At least if I let DH think it's £750 he will keep saving then take me shopping with the left over, it will be a bonus when we come to pay  

Nicky 
x x x


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Nicky you little minx lol  

Gonna be lovely surprise though when you get your bill


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> Nicky you little minx lol


Who... Moi


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello

Say goes for me as the other ladies,If ur on a donor side ur drugs package it free,also if u will be needing icsi that has been took off extra costs,i was lucky as i got most of my bloods done at docs to so my final payment is £103hfea fee,
[fly]GOODLUCK[/fly]


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

thanks all

have app at cardiff cromwell (now LWC) today so just wanted to know which it was...

nichola.x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Nichola Good luck for your appointment today 

Kelly ~ You did it!! Your gonna be a right pro at your big moving colourful words   

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hello

Forgot to update u all cos i was to into the moving colourful writing lol
Well yesturday day4 of downregging is wen i have had my first lot of side afects:-

Dizziness
Sickly feeling
thumping headache
upset stomach

So thats the start of them must have been getting into my system now,but wen i didnt feel well it was good cos i know wots happening and the drugs are obvouisly working   

Day 5 today see wot 6oclock brings,all good stuff thou!! 

love kelly


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi all

thanks for the info

saw Mr mamiso today at cardiff and if you e/s cardiff/london the drugs are no charge, if you e/s cardiff/swansea the drugs are £450, very odd but there you go! 

we have been unsure what tx to do - we have had IVF BFN, FET BFP M/C 9 wks, FET BFN since Janaury 2006! Yes we have been busy!

now we are looking into e/s. mr m says all looks good and has booked us in for counsellor this thursday! and we have GP app for bloods on 4th Sep (after a good holiday!).

hope to get to know some of you....again thanks for the info and encouragement

nichola.x


----------

